# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Co ze mną nie tak? brak uczuć..

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam moim problemem jest brak pozytywnych emocji, uczuć itp. Nie potrafię obdarzyć kogoś uczuciem, nie czuje, że kogoś kocham, co jest dla mnie dużym problemem a zarazem jeśli ktoś na mnie nakrzyczy czy powie coś niemiłego albo często nie po mojej myśli to od razu zaczynam się rozklejać, nie panuję nad tym.. Nic mnie jakoś bardzo nie cieszy, nawet wymarzony i wyczekany prezent czy coś na co bardzo czekałam. Tak samo jest jeśli chodzi o sprawy intymne, nie czuję żadnej satysfakcji, nie przechodzę orgazmu, nie czerpię żadnej przyjemności. Dodam, że mam 18 lat. Czy ktoś jest w stanie mi powiedzieć dlaczego tak się dzieje? co mogę z tym zrobić?

----------


## jeżyna

Hej. Wydaje mi się, że może czujesz się taka obojętna i zniechęcona z powodu stresu? Nie wiem, może przez nawał obowiązków, nauki i decyzji związanych z wkraczaniem w dorosłość zaczęłaś panikować i nagle nie wiesz co masz robić? Czasem skutki takiego zagubienia odczuwa się przez wiele miesięcy. Nie zawsze wszystko idzie zgodnie z naszym planem. Może powinnaś na początek wyluzować się, znaleźć sobie jakieś hobby? Coś co wreszcie sprawi Ci radość, zachęci do działania. Przydałyby Ci się jakieś nowe, pozytywne bodźce. Powinnaś też porozmawiać z kimś bliskim o tym co czujesz. Z chłopakiem, z przyjaciółmi. Może powinnaś też odpocząć chwile od wszystkich, zastanowić się na spokojnie czy nie potrzebujesz po prostu odpoczynku od oczekiwań innych ludzi. Ale to oczywiście tylko moje zdanie.

----------


## styksu

Może warto byłoby się zastanowić nad tym czy to nie początki jakiś stanów depresyjnych? Dlaczego tak się dzieje? Z tym pytaniem raczej trzeba udać się do specjalisty bo sądzę, że przyczyn może być mnóstwo... np. niska samoocena czy problemy rodzinne.

----------

